# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Νωχελικό κοκατίλ

## enudreio

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες που πήραμε τον Πίπη το  κοκατίλ, αλλά μάλλον ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετό. Εμεπιρία από πουλιά έχω μια  σχετική... μικρός είχα ένα love bird για 13 χρόνια.

Τώρα για τον Πίπη!

Ο Πίπης ήρθε πριν δύο εβδομάδες στο σπίτι και τον πήραμε για αρσενικό.  Έψαχνα για αρκετά νεαρό πουλί, αλλά στην περιοχή μου δεν έβρισκα  πουθενά. Ο petshopas μου είπε ότι 1 έτος περίπου. Από την μέρα που τον  πήραμε κάθεται κάτω και τρέμει. Εδώ και 2 περίπου ημέρες το τρέμουλο  σταμάτησε, αλλά πάλι συνεχίζει να είναι νωχελικός και καθόλου  δραστήριος. Πριν 2 ημέρες του ξεκίνησα πολυβιταμίνες που μου έδωσαν από  το petshop από όπου τον πήρα. Βασικά το πουλί είναι ακριβώς 15 ημέρες  μαζί μας και τις περισσότερες ώρες κοιμάται.

Τρώει κανονικά, τα περιττώματα του μου φαίνονται κανονικά, απλά δεν  ενέργεια πάνω πέρα από κάποιες στιγμές για λίγα λεπτά και μετά πάλι  πέφτει για ύπνο.

Όταν του βάζω να ακούσει άλλα κοκατιλ στο νετ αρχίζει και "κελαηδάει". Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν η μύτη του είναι βουλωμένη.

Σας ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες να μου πείτε πως σας φαίνεται, αν τελικά είναι  αρσενικός, τα ρουθούνια του όσο φαίνονται, ηλικία αν μπορείτε και ότι  επιθυμείτε.







Οι 2 πρώτες φωτογραφίες είναι τις πρώτες μέρες, ενώ οι 3 τελευταίες μόλις τις τράβηξα.

----------


## cypand

καλώσόρισες νεκτάριε και καλή διαμονή.. οι φωτόγραφίες σου δεν φαίνονται... για δες εδώ --> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BC

----------


## enudreio

Ναι το διόρθωσα. Ευχαριστώ *Cypand*

Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι δεν παίζει με κανένα παιχνίδι... δεν τα δίνει καν σημασία.

Επίσης τον έχω βγάλει 3 φορές έξω από το κλουβί και έχει ήδη ανέβει επάνω στο χέρι μου και κάθισε και τον χάιδεψα... δεν ξέρω αν απλά βαριέται να αντιδράσει ή με συμπαθεί πολύ. Ακολούθησα τους τρόπους εκπαίδευσης από το youtube.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καλησπέρα...το κοκατιλ σου πολυ όμορφο.
Φύλο δεν μπορώ με σιγουριά να σου πω,αν δεν το δω από κοντά.
Στο πετ σοπ που τον πήρες, ήταν μόνος του ή με άλλα κοκατιλ?
Είπες πως τα περιτώμματά του σου φάνηκαν νορμαλ,καλό θα ήταν για να είμαστε σίγουροι,να ανέβαζες φωτογραφίες από τις κουτσουλιές του σ λευκή Α4 κόλα χαρτί για να τις δούμε και εμείς.
Τα παιχνίδια σίγουρα του είναι άγνωστα και γι αυτόν τον λόγο δεν παίζει μαζί τους,και πιθανόν τα φοβάται κιόλας.
Τα βλέπει για πρώτη φορά άλλωστε,καλύτερα να τα αφαιρέσεις από το κλουβί κατα την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση,μέχρι να σταματήσει να φοβάται,διότι το ότι δεν κινείτε πολύ σημαίνει ότι φοβάται.

----------


## kaveiros

Νεκτάριε καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας. Εδώ μπορείς να βρεις μερικές πρώτες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ. *Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*Για ότι άλλο χρειαστείς μη διστάζεις να μας ρωτήσεις.

Σχετικά με το κοκατίλ σου... φαίνεται ενήλικος, εφόσον δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου πει με ακρίβεια. Το φτέρωμα του δείχνει σε καλή κατάσταση. Κάθεται καθόλου στο ένα πόδι? Σε τι στάση κοιμάται? Ας ξεκινήσουμε από αυτά. Επίσης αν θες πες μας λίγο αυτές τις 2 εβδομάδες τι τρώει. Με τα ενήλικα κοκατίλ από πετ σοπ υπάρχει και το θέμα της μοναξιάς...Αν ήταν σε κλούβα με πολλά πουλιά, δεν αποκλείεται να είχε ταίρι και να έχει μελαγχολήσει τώρα.

----------


## enudreio

*Nikol Witch* σε ευχαριστώ

Ήταν με άλλα κοκατίλ στο petshop.

Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία με τα περιττώματα του.

----------


## enudreio

*kaveiros* σε ευχαριστώ. 

Κοιμάται με το ένα πόδι. κα συχνά χουζουρεύει στο ένα πόδι.

----------


## kaveiros

Νομίζω τότε Νεκτάριε για αρχή να κάνεις αυτό που σου είπε η Νικολ να δούμε τις κουτσουλίτσες. Επίσης για τα παιχνίδια...μου έχει τύχει με budgie να τρομοκρατηθεί στο κλουβί του από νέο παιχνίδι. Κάνε μια δοκιμή λοιπόν να τα βγάλεις για 1-2 μέρες κι αν δεις διαφορά στη συμπεριφορά, να βάλεις μετά σιγά σιγά κάποια παιχνίδια αφού τα βάλεις πρώτα σε μια απόσταση απ το κλουβί να τα βλέπει για να τα συνηθίσει. Όταν του βάζεις ήχους από άλλα κοκατίλ τραγουδάει συνεχόμενα ή κάνει ένα μονοκόμματο σφύριγμα? Αν τραγουδάει συνεχόμενα είναι αρσενικό.
Το γεγονός ότι κοιμάται στο ένα πόδι πάντως είναι θετικό.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αυτό δείχνει τις περισσότερες φορές ότι ένα πουλί είναι σε φάση χαλάρωσης.

----------


## mariakappa

καλησπερα και απο μενα.εχω καποια παρατηρηση.γιατι εχεις βαλει την πατηθρα τοσο κοντα στον πατο? η πατηθρα αυτη αντεδυκνειται για πατουσες κοκατιλ.ειναι πολυ λεπτη και επιπλεον καθολου βολικη.πρεπει να εχεις 2 πατηθρες διαφορετικου μεγεθους αλλα οχι τοσο μικρη.η ξυλινη ειναι τελεια.σαν δευτερη επιλογη θα μπορουσες να του βαλεις μια φτιαγμενη απο ινες ή μια απο φυσικο ξυλο που κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι οι καταληλοτερη απο ολες.
το τρεμουλο στον πατο ειναι καθαρα φοβος.και απ' οτι φαινεται δυσκολευεται να τον ξεπερασει.το κλουβι ανοιγει απο καπου? δηλαδη ειναι ειδικο για παπαγαλους? το ρωταω μηπως εαν το αφηνες για λιγο ανοιχτο θα ηθελε να εξερευνησει το χωρο του.δεν μου φαινεται αρρωστο και οι κουτσουλιες απ'οτι βλεπω στην φωτο ειναι καλες.προσπαθησε να του μιλας περισσοτερο με ηρεμη φωνη και να περνας περισσοτερο καιρο μαζι του.

----------


## enudreio

*mariakappa* σε ευχαριστώ. Την πατήθρα κάτω την βάλαμε  γιατί συνέχεια καθόταν κάτω στην σχάρα και παρατηρήσαμε έπεφτε ανάμεσα  στα κενά της σχάρας και πλήγωσε το πόδι του. Του βάλαμε betatin και από  ότι φαίνεται είναι εντάξει. Μόλις του την βάλαμε σταμάτησε να κάθετε  στην σχάρα και κάθετε στην πατήθρα,

Όταν "κελαηδάει" ακούγωντας άλλα από το νετ, κάνει μονοκόμματο σφύριγμα. Να του αλλάξουμε όνομα;

Αν ήταν ζευγάρι και χώρισε... τι γίνεται; Το ξεπερνάει;

Ανεβάζω και φωτογραφία από τα περιττώματα.


Το κλουβί ανοίγει από επάνω και μπαίνει χοντρή πατήθρα. ΕΠίσης βγαίνει όλο το πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού αν χρειαστεί και έτσι τον βγάζω.

----------


## mariakappa

δεν βλεπω κατι στις κουτσουλιες.μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα πειραμα? ανοιξε το και αστον να δουμε εαν θα ανεβει.μην περιμενεις ομως να το κανει αμεσα και μην πατε κοντα του και φοβηθει.εαν εχεις και κανενα κορδελακι δεστο καπου στα πανω καγκελα μηπως παιξει.τα κορδελακια τους αρεσουν πολυ και δεν τα φοβουνται.
ειναι πραγματικα πολυ φοβισμενο.θα το ξεπερασει αλλα οχι ευκολα.δωστου χρονο να καταλαβει οτι δεν εισαστε εχθροι.μαλλον γι'αυτο καθεται κατω.αισθανεται οτι πρεπει να προστατευτει απο κατι.και κατι σημαντικο.τουλαχιστον η μια πλευρα του κλουβιου πρεπει να ακουμπαει σε τοιχο.εαν θα μπορουσες καλο θα ηταν τωρα στην αρχη να το βαλεις σε καποια γωνια για να εχει 2 πλευρες σε τοιχο.

----------


## enudreio

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Το κλουβί έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι σε γωνία με δυο πλευρές να ακουμπάνε στους τοίχους.

Σίγουρα και το παιδί που τρέχει στο σπίτι δεν τον βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα στην προσαρμογή.

Ήδη βγάλαμε τα παιχνίδια, η μικρή του έκοψε κορδέλες και τις βάλαμε!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τώρα μένει να κάνεις αυτό που είπε σοφά η Μαρία.
Μην το τρομάξετε όμως....Αναμένουμε νέα.

----------


## mariakappa

νεκταριε συγνωμη που θα στο πω αλλα η μικρουλα πρεπει να βγει απο το δωματιο.τα παιδακια δυστυχως δεν μπορουν να ελεξουν την αγαπη τους με αποτελεσμα τα ζωα να φοβουνται περισσοτερο.οταν το πουλι ηρεμησει θα ειναι πιο ευκολη η προσαρμογη και για τους δυο.

----------


## kaveiros

Νεκτάριε θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τη Μαρία...Ελπίζω να μη νιώθεις ότι σε πήραμε απ τα μούτρα αλλά είναι βασικό αυτό για να έχετε ένα ευτυχισμένο μέλλον με το πουλάκι, οικογενειακώς. Δως του λιγο καιρό να σας συνηθίσει κάπου ήσυχα που θα το βλέπεις μόνο εσύ για λίγο καιρό ή η γυναίκα σου. Οταν αρχίζει να ξεθαρρεύει πήγαινε και το παιδάκι σου κοντά σιγά σιγά να το συνηθίζει. Να ξέρεις ότι οι παπαγάλοι συνήθως λατρεύουν τα παιδιά αρκεί να τα γνωρίσουν με τον σωστό τρόπο.

----------


## tarirs

> Νεκτάριε θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τη Μαρία...Ελπίζω να μη νιώθεις ότι σε πήραμε απ τα μούτρα αλλά είναι βασικό αυτό για να έχετε ένα ευτυχισμένο μέλλον με το πουλάκι, οικογενειακώς. Δως του λιγο καιρό να σας συνηθίσει κάπου ήσυχα που θα το βλέπεις μόνο εσύ για λίγο καιρό ή η γυναίκα σου. Οταν αρχίζει να ξεθαρρεύει πήγαινε και το παιδάκι σου κοντά σιγά σιγά να το συνηθίζει. Να ξέρεις ότι οι παπαγάλοι συνήθως λατρεύουν τα παιδιά αρκεί να τα γνωρίσουν με τον σωστό τρόπο.


Εμενα που η μικρη 13 μηνων,των φοβαται μολις ανοιγει τα φτερα του να ξεπιαστει...??? Βεβαια,μεχρι να του τα κοψω ειχε πεταξει πανω απο το κεφαλι 3-4 φορες και ειχε τρομαξει....

ΥΓ:Για να μην ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα,του εχω παρει ενα σταντ,εχτες,αλλα δεν του κανει πολυ κεφι...θα του βαλω και αλλα πραγματα να δω... να τον αφηνω περισσοτερο χρονο επανω??? Τον αφηνω χαμηλα...ανεβενει μεχρι επανω,αλλα καθετε εκει πολλη ωρα,βεβαια σκεφτομαι να του βαλω και 1 πλαστικο κυππελακι επανω ψηλα με πελλετ...αυριο θα σας ανεβασω φωτο...

----------


## jk21

ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ ναι μεν το πουλακι δειχνει κατι να το ενοχλει (εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ) αλλα μπορει αν ειναι παθολογικο αλλα μπορει και να ειναι κατι που το στρεσσαρει .οι κουτσουλιες μακροσκοπικα δειχνουν ενταξει .θελω να ανοιξεις το ραμφος του και να δεις αν στο βαθος του στοματος ,οι επιφανειες εκτος απο ροζουλι χρωματισμο εχουν και σημεια λευκοκιτρινα . σε καθε περιπτωση η χρηση μηλοξυδου βιολογικου σε αναλογια 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερου θα του εκανε καλο ειτε εχει ειτε δεν εχει οτι μπορει να πιθανολογω με το μυαλο μου (αν δεν ειναι βεβαια θεμα καθαρα προσαρμογης ) .αν μπορεις και εχεις λιγο πιο ζεστο χωρο (τοπικα )  μεσα στο σπιτι που να εξασφαλιζει ομως και καποια δεδομενα που σου προτειναν τα παιδια ,θα βοηθουσε

----------


## enudreio

*kaveiros* φυσικά δεν νιώθω ότι με πήρατε από τα μούτρα. Άλλωστε μπήκα εδώ και άνοιξα το thread γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω και να προσφέρω στο πουλί και στην οικογένεια τις ιδανικές συνθήκες συμβίωσης, όσο αυτό είναι δυνατόν.

Ίσα ίσα που με εντυπωσίασε το γεγονός ότι μέσα σε τόσο λίγη ώρα από τότε που άνοιξα το thread πήρα όλες αυτές τις απαντήσεις από άτομα με εμπειρία που γνωρίζουν το "αντικέιμενο"... και σταματάω εδώ γιατί θα θεωρηθεί γλύψιμο! :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006: 

Θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους

----------


## enudreio

> ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ ναι μεν το πουλακι δειχνει κατι να το ενοχλει (εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ) αλλα μπορει αν ειναι παθολογικο αλλα μπορει και να ειναι κατι που το στρεσσαρει .οι κουτσουλιες μακροσκοπικα δειχνουν ενταξει .θελω να ανοιξεις το ραμφος του και να δεις αν στο βαθος του στοματος ,οι επιφανειες εκτος απο ροζουλι χρωματισμο εχουν και σημεια λευκοκιτρινα . σε καθε περιπτωση η χρηση μηλοξυδου βιολογικου σε αναλογια 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερου θα του εκανε καλο ειτε εχει ειτε δεν εχει οτι μπορει να πιθανολογω με το μυαλο μου (αν δεν ειναι βεβαια θεμα καθαρα προσαρμογης ) .αν μπορεις και εχεις λιγο πιο ζεστο χωρο (τοπικα )  μεσα στο σπιτι που να εξασφαλιζει ομως και καποια δεδομενα που σου προτειναν τα παιδια ,θα βοηθουσε


Δηλαδή τι πιθανολογείς;

...να δω πως θα του ανοίξω το στόμα.

Ο χώρος είναι ζεστός.

----------


## jk21

ενα συχνο προβλημα των παπαγαλων που οφειλεται σε πολλους λογους αλλα συνηθως σε λαθος ταισμα στο χερι σε βρεφικη ηλικια λογω του φαινομενου sour crop ειναι οι μυκητες  και κυριως οι candida .αυτοι δρουν σιγα σιγα και οχι αποτομα οπως τα μικροβια .επισης δεν φερνουν παντα διαρροια ,ειδικα αν δεν εχουν επεκταθει στο κατω γαστεντερικο αλλα ειναι ψηλα στον προλοβο ή και στο στομα .λογω του ερεθισμου τα πουλια δεν πολυτρωνε και τα κοπρανα σταδιακα δεν εχουν πολυ στερεο σκουρο τμημα .καποιες φορες κανουν και εμετο αν ειναι σε προχωρημενο σταδιο.αν εχουν φτασει ψηλα στο στομα τους διακρινεις σαν επιφανειες λευκεςς ή λευκοκιτρινες εκει που σου ειπα .ειναι ομως ενδειξη και αποβιταμινωσης σε βιτ Α .


δες εδω για να καταλαβεις ,πως φαινονται σε ανθρωπο

----------


## enudreio

Από όρεξη πάει καλά πάντως... μαμ, κακά και νάνι!

----------


## enudreio

> δεν βλεπω κατι στις κουτσουλιες.μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα πειραμα? ανοιξε το και αστον να δουμε εαν θα ανεβει.μην περιμενεις ομως να το κανει αμεσα και μην πατε κοντα του και φοβηθει.εαν εχεις και κανενα κορδελακι δεστο καπου στα πανω καγκελα μηπως παιξει.τα κορδελακια τους αρεσουν πολυ και δεν τα φοβουνται.
> ειναι πραγματικα πολυ φοβισμενο.θα το ξεπερασει αλλα οχι ευκολα.δωστου χρονο να καταλαβει οτι δεν εισαστε εχθροι.μαλλον γι'αυτο καθεται κατω.αισθανεται οτι πρεπει να προστατευτει απο κατι.και κατι σημαντικο.τουλαχιστον η μια πλευρα του κλουβιου πρεπει να ακουμπαει σε τοιχο.εαν θα μπορουσες καλο θα ηταν τωρα στην αρχη να το βαλεις σε καποια γωνια για να εχει 2 πλευρες σε τοιχο.


Του ανοίξαμε το κλουβί από πάνω (βγάλαμε όλο το πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού και όχι μόνο την πόρτα που έχει για την εξωτερική πατήθρα) και ο Πίπης βγήκε έξω σχεδόν αμέσως.

Μαρία τι σημαίνει αυτό?

----------


## mariakappa

οτι αρχιζει σιγα σιγα να απεγκλωβιζεται.συνηθιζει το χωρο του και θελει να το εξερευνησει.μην τον ενοχλησετε καθολου.καντε σαν να μην υπαρχει.τελεια!!! τωρα φευγω για δουλεια.το βραδυ θα σου γραψω περισσοτερα.Μπραβο!!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ μην αμελησεις αυτο που σου ειπα με το στομα .κανε ελεγχο !

----------


## maria-karolina

Όντως Νεκτάριε μην το αμελήσεις αυτό που σου λέει ο Δημήτρης! Πιστεύω πως η συμπεριφορά του οφείλεται καθαρά και μόνο σε στρες αλλά αν μία στο εκατομμύριο έχει μύκητες, επειδή χτες κιόλας έχασα πουλάκι χωρίς να προλάβω να το βοηθήσω και πολύ, καλό θα είναι να το δεις όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομα! Όλα καλά να πάνε, θετικότατο το οτι ανέβηκε πάνω!!!

----------


## enudreio

Και πως θα του ανοίξω το στόμα βρε παιδιά;

Αλήθεια ρωτάω, το έχω απορία... δε θα με δαγκώσει στην ένταση του; Με τα δάχτυλα; Με γάντια;

ουυυφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ αγχώθηκα :Confused0053:

----------


## mitsman

Νεκταριε ειναι κατι αρκετα δυσκολο και εγω δεν το εχω καταφερει ποτε να το κανω... αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι πιασεις το πουλι με μια πετσετα να το κρατας καλα... καποιος με ενα φακουδακι  να ειναι ετοιμος να κοιταξει μεσα... αφου το πιασεις καλα και ψηλα στο λαιμο χωρις να του τον σπασεις η να το πνιξεις.... θα κρατησεις το πανω ραμφος και θα κατεβασεις το κατω,,... το κατω ραμφος ειναι που κουνιεται!

----------


## Efthimis98

A....και προσεξε μην του κλεισεις τα ρουθουνια...

χεχεχε  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

βαλε αναμεσα σαν εμποδιο για να μην το κλεισει κατι σαν αξονας αλλα πλαστικο ή ελαστικο .στα καναρινια βαζεις οδοντογλυφιδα εδω θελει κατι με μεγαλυτερη διαμετρο κυλινδρικο

----------


## enudreio

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι απαραίτητο για το πουλί μου... δεν δείχνει κάποιο σύμπτωμα, όπως διάρροια ή εμετούς ή ανορεξία. 

*Ίσως απλά να ψάχνω λόγους για να αποφύγω όλο αυτό που περιγράφεται!* Πραγματικά φοβάμαι ότι θα του δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα στο τέλος άσκοπα.

Επίσης από χθες το βράδυ που βγάλαμε τα παιχνίδια, παρατηρήσαμε σήμερα πως έγινε πιο δραστήριος και τρώει ακόμα περισσότερο... να φνταστείτε σήμερα άρχισε να τρώει το στικ (ελπίζω να λέγετε έτσι το γλύκισμα) που το έχουμε εκεί εδώ και 10 περίπου ημέρες.

----------


## kaveiros

Παιδια θα συμφωνησω με το Νεκταριο. Το πουλι μολις βγηκε...αν το πιασει και του ανοιξει το στομα δεν προκειται να τον εμπιστευτει ξανα για μηνες και θα το στρεσαρει περισσοτερο. Θα τον φοβαται. Εφοσον το πουλι βγηκε απ το κλουβι και κινειται και δειχνει καλα, γνωμη μου ειναι να το αφησει να εξερευνησει και να ηρεμησει. Για τους μηκυτες προληπτικα μπορει να βαλει σκορδονερο και μηλοξυδο που δεν θα το βλαψουν. Αν σε λιγες μερες κανουν βηματα εμπιστοσυνης μπορει να κανει την εξεταση χωρις να το τρομοκρατησει τοσο. Φυσικα αν παρουσιασει οποιοδηποτε συμπτωμα...τοτε αλλαζει.

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι σταματησει να εχει τη νωχελικοτητα και το ανορθωμενο πτερωμα που ξεκαθαρα ειχε στις φωτο ,τοτε ναι να το παει λιγο πισω αλλα να μην το αμελησει πανω απο 10 μερες εκτος αν κανει το σωστοτερο απο ολα και αναθεσει την εξεταση του πουλιου σε καποιο γιατρο .αν δεν σταματησει να εμφανιζεται με ανορθωμενο πτερωμα αυτο πρεπει να γινει ...χτες !

----------


## kaveiros

Το μονιμως φουσκωμενο φτερωμα σημαινει προβλημα. Αν ειναι μονιμως ετσι τοτε μια εξεταση στον πτηνιατρο ειναι οτι καλυτερο σιγουρα...Σε καθε περιπτωση πανω απ ολα η υγεια. Ειναι μονιμως φουσκωμενο Νεκταριε?

----------


## enudreio

> αν το πουλι σταματησει να εχει τη νωχελικοτητα και το ανορθωμενο πτερωμα που ξεκαθαρα ειχε στις φωτο ,τοτε ναι να το παει λιγο πισω αλλα να μην το αμελησει πανω απο 10 μερες εκτος αν κανει το σωστοτερο απο ολα και αναθεσει την εξεταση του πουλιου σε καποιο γιατρο .αν δεν σταματησει να εμφανιζεται με ανορθωμενο πτερωμα αυτο πρεπει να γινει ...χτες !


Συγχώρεσε την άγνοια μου, αλλά αυτός είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος που μπορεί να έχει την νωχελικότητα και το σηκωμένο πτερύγιο και όχι ίσσως το στρες;

Όπως και να χει μάλλον πάμε αύριο το απόγευμα σε γιατρό αν δεν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## jk21

και τα δυο μπορει να οδηγησουν σε τετοια αντιδραση .οταν ομως το πουλι βγαινει βολτα αλλα συνεχιζει ετσι μαλλον σε προβλημα οφειλεται

----------


## kaveiros

Νεκτάριε έχω μαζέψει αρκετά άρρωστα κοκατίλ, το φούσκωμα από άγχος είναι θέμα ωρών άντε 1-2 ημερών και πάλι δεν είναι 24ώρες το 24ωρο. Π.χ όταν τρώει δεν είναι φουσκωμένο. Μου έχει τύχει ένα μόνο να είναι μονίμως φουσκωμένο το οποίο είχε και έχει πρόβλημα με το συκώτι. Όταν το πρόβλημα χειροτερεύει...είναι 24ώρες το 24ωρο φουσκωμένο. Αυτά όλα εμπειρικά. Στη θέση σου αν είχα έναν πτηνίατρο στην περιοχή μου θα το πήγαινα για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος και ειδικά τώρα που είναι η αρχή.

----------


## enudreio

Όχι, όταν τρώει δεν είναι φουσκωμένο.

Σήμερα τον έβγαλα 2 φορές... γενικά σήμερα παρατηρώ μεγάλη διαφορά στην διάθεση του, από την ώρα που βγήκαν τα παιχνίδια.

Τρώει περισσότερο και έχει περισσότερη ενέργεια. Το τελευταίο το αποδίδω στο ότι προσπαθεί να βγει να βγει έξω από το κλουβί. Φαίνεται του άρεσε η έξοδος και θέλει κι άλλο.

----------


## kaveiros

Οκ αυτό είναι καλό. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχει τίποτα και σε λίγο καιρό να είναι ζωηρότατο, αλλά στη θέση σου θα είχα τα μάτια μου 14 και θα το παρακολουθούσα στενά για ένα διάστημα. Επίσης η γνώμη είναι καθαρά εμπειρική, καταλαβαίνεις ότι εδώ δεν είμαστε γιατροί...

----------


## mariakappa

καλησπερα.μολις επεστρεψα κι εγω.ειναι μονιμα φουσκωμενος? δηλαδη τωρα που βγαινει προσπαθει να εξερευνησει δειλα δειλα το χωρο του ή καθεται παλι ακινητος?

----------


## enudreio

> Οκ αυτό είναι καλό. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να μην έχει τίποτα και σε λίγο καιρό να είναι ζωηρότατο, αλλά στη θέση σου θα είχα τα μάτια μου 14 και θα το παρακολουθούσα στενά για ένα διάστημα. Επίσης η γνώμη είναι καθαρά εμπειρική, καταλαβαίνεις ότι εδώ δεν είμαστε γιατροί...



Ναι φίλε και κοντοχωριανέ... εννοείται!

----------


## enudreio

> καλησπερα.μολις επεστρεψα κι εγω.ειναι μονιμα φουσκωμενος? δηλαδη τωρα που βγαινει προσπαθει να εξερευνησει δειλα δειλα το χωρο του ή καθεται παλι ακινητος?


και τις 2 φορές που βγήκε κάθισε πάνω στην tv... δεν τον αφήσαμε και για πολύ ώρα έξω να σου πω την αλήθεια. την μία ένα 15λεπτο και την άλλη 5-10 λεπτά. δε θα λεγα ότι προσπαθεί να εξερευνήσει ιδιαίτερα.

θα πρεπε να τον αφήσουμε περισσότερο;

Από όσο έψαξα πτηνίατρος στην Καβάλα δεν υπάρχει... άρα σε κάποιον κτηνίατρο...;

----------


## kaveiros

Αχμ...εδώ τώρα η απάντηση είναι δύσκολη. Εγώ σε κτηνίατρο δε θα τα πήγαινα κρίνοντας απ τα αποτελέσματα άλλων γνωστών μου που πήγαν με πουλιά και φύγαν με τα κλουβιά άδεια :sad:  Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι κτηνίατροι παντού είναι άσχετοι με τα πουλιά αλλά σίγουρα δεν ειναι και εξειδικευμένοι.

----------


## enudreio

> Αχμ...εδώ τώρα η απάντηση είναι δύσκολη. Εγώ σε κτηνίατρο δε θα τα πήγαινα κρίνοντας απ τα αποτελέσματα άλλων γνωστών μου που πήγαν με πουλιά και φύγαν με τα κλουβιά άδεια Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι κτηνίατροι παντού είναι άσχετοι με τα πουλιά αλλά σίγουρα δεν ειναι και εξειδικευμένοι.


... τώρα γείτονα με έκανες.. 

Αν και πιστεύω ότι είναι μελαγχολικός επειδή έφυγε από την παρέα του, ίσως και από ταίρι. Μόλις ακούσει άλλα κοκατιλ στο pc αναστατώνεται!

Αύριο θα δείξει.

----------


## mariakappa

και οταν επιστρεφει στο κλουβι του παει κατω στον πατο?

----------


## enudreio

> και οταν επιστρεφει στο κλουβι του παει κατω στον πατο?


Όχι... πάει τρώει, σκαρφαλώνει λίγο.

Τώρα πχ κοιμάται στον πάτο.

----------


## mariakappa

δεν μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι ειναι αρρωστο αλλα ουτε και οτι ειναι τελειως καλα.με προβληματιζει πολυ το οτι δεν λεει να σηκωθει απο τον πατο.θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να δω το βαρος του αλλα οπως σου εγραψε ο αντρεας ειναι επιφοβο να τον πιασεις τωρα γιατι θα τον τρομαξεις περισσοτερο.θα μιλησω με ενα αλλο παιδι απο την καβαλα και θα σου πω αυριο τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.προς το παρον θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις σκορδοζουμο και μηλοξυδο για να εμποδισουμε τον ιο ή τον μηκυτα εαν εχει.

----------


## enudreio

> προς το παρον θα σου ελεγα να δωσεις σκορδοζουμο και μηλοξυδο για να εμποδισουμε τον ιο ή τον μηκυτα εαν εχει.


Αυτές τις μέρες του ρίχνω κάτι πολυβιταμίνες που μου έδωσε ο petshopas που τον πήρα. Μου είπε ότι έχουν και μικρή αντιβιωτική δράση.

Να μη τις συνεχίσω;

Για δώσε λεπτομέρειες για σκορδόζουμο. Για το μηλόξυδο μου το έγραψαν και νωρίτερα.

Κάνε τα cone σου με τον φίλο σου!!!

----------


## mariakappa

για μηλοξυδο και σκορδοζουμο θα σου πει τωρα ο δημητρης.τι βιταμινες ειναι αυτες?μπορεις να μου γραψεις την μαρκα?

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα αμεσα να μαθουμε ποια πολυβιταμινη δινεις γιατι με ενδιαφερει να ξερω αυτο που ανεφερε ο πετσοπας για αντιβιοτικη δραση .

για το σκορδοζουμο σπασε μεσα σε 100 ml νερου (μεσα σε ενα πλαστικο ποτηρι ) 1 σκελιδα σκορδου να φυγουν εκει τα υγρα της .ασε 10 λεπτα και στραγγισε μετα . σε αυτο το σκορδονερο βαλε μισο κουταλι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο .

----------


## enudreio

tylosin+ λέγεται.

----------


## mariakappa

TYLOSIN +

ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ: 
τυλοζινη, χλωροτετρακυκλινη, βιταμίνες, αμινοξέα, ιχνοστοιχεία

ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ
-ορνιθωση
-μυκοπλασμα
-γενικές μικροβιακές λοιμώξεις

ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ
1 φακελάκι σε 1-2 λίτρο νερό.
για 5 μέρες.

μετά την ολοκλήρωση της θεραπείας δώστε στα πουλιά
LIVIFERM για επαναφορά της φυσιολογικής χλωρίδας του εντέρου.


μετά την ολοκλήρωση της θεραπείας για 4 εβδομάδες
θα δίνετε chlortetracyclin  1 μέρα την εβδομάδα
πχ κάθε Σάββατο για 4 Σάββατα
σε αναλογία 1 φακελάκι σε 3 λίτρα νερό


γιατι σου εδωσε αντιβιωση???? τα νευρα μου.δεν αντεχω ποια τον καθε ηλιθιο πετσοπα.
πραγματικα με ποια δικαιολογια σου εδωσε αντιβιωση?

----------


## enudreio

Βασικά του είπα λίγο πολύ αυτά που είπα και σε εσάς και ζήτησα πολυβιταμίνες.

Μου έδωσε αυτό λέγοντας ότι έχει και λίγο αντιβίωση μέσα, οπότε θα είσαι καλυμμένος  :: . Πρόσθεσε ότι έχει μικρή αντιβιωτική δράση. Δεν τον πήρα τον Πίπη από την πόλη μου, αλλά από γειτονική που πάω συχνά τελευταία για κάποιες δουλειές.

Η προτεινόμενη του δοσολογία 1/3 της κουταλιάς του γλυκού στην κούπα του για 5 ημέρες.

Να την σταματήσω;

----------


## mariakappa

ποσες μερες την παιρνει? εχεις δει καποια βελτιωση?

----------


## jk21

οχι αφου την ξεκινησες .ισως και να χρειαζεται .θα δειξει .ειναι για προβληματα του αναπνευστικου .θα δω λιγο δοσολογια και τα λεμε .ποσα γρ πανω κατω ειναι το πουλακι;  ποσο νερο βαζεις στην κουπα του που αναφερεις;

----------


## jk21

επισης ποσα κουταλακια του γλυκου ειναι ενα φακελλακι;

----------


## enudreio

Η κούπα με το νερό του είναι η τσίγκινη η μεγάλη που κρέμεται απο τα κάγκελα (χρυσή).

Βελτίωση βασικά είδα από χθες που βγάλαμε τα παιχνίδια. Βέβαια χθες ήταν το 3ο βράδυ με την αντιβίωση... Τι να πω...

----------


## enudreio

> επισης ποσα κουταλακια του γλυκου ειναι ενα φακελλακι;


Λογικά θα βγαίνει 3, όπως τα υπολογίζω.

----------


## jk21

αν και μη παπαγαλας νομιζω ειναι γυρω στο 1/4 του λιτρου .εξαρταται ποσα κουταλια βεβαια ειναι ο φακελλος των 7.5 γρ αλλα νομιζω ειναι ενταξει προς το κατω οριο της .αφου δειχνει βελτιωση ...αν και αντιβιωση για το αναπνευστικο κυριως .συνεχιζεις κανονικα την αγωγη και σταματας στις 6 μερες οχι στις 5 που λεει

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα το ποστ .αν ειναι 3 τοτε θα επρεπε το λιγοτερο νερο που θα την διελυες να ηταν γυρω στα 350 ml .μαλλον προς το πυκνη ειναι η δοση .ομως μου εχουν πει οταν δινουμε καποια δοση να μην την μειωνουμε στην πορεια .δεν δινεις και υπερβολικη να ειναι τοξικη .προσπαθησε σε ενα μετρητη ογκου πχ για συνταγες γλυκων ,να δεις ποσα ml ειναι η κουπα

----------


## mariakappa

συμφωνω να μην την σταματησει αφου την αρχισε αν και νομιζω οτι την παιρνει χωρις λογο.τουλαχιστον ας προστατευσουμε τη χλωριδα στο εντερο.οταν τελειωσει η θεραπεια παρε απο το φαρμακειο ultra levure και βαλε μια καψουλιτσα ( εννοω να την ανοιξεις και να την χυσεις) στο νερο του καθε μερα.εαν τον βοηθουσε θα εβλεπες καλυτερευση τουλαχιστον στο τελος τις δευτερης μερας.

----------


## enudreio

το ultr levure το γνωρίζω, το δίναμε και στην μικρή όταν έπαιρνε αντιβίωση.

Για πόσο καιρό να το δίνω; Μέχρι να δω τα περιττώματα οκ?

----------


## jk21

αν και θα ηθελα να παιρνει εστω μηλοξυδο απο τη στιγμη που δινεις αντιβιωση σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν το ανακατευεις με το διαλλυμα της .ουτε βαζεις επιπλεον νερο .τοσες μερες πινει και αλλο νερο εκτος απο αυτο του διαλλυματος με αντιβιωση; του δινεις καποια τροφη με ασβεστιο πχ τυρι;

----------


## enudreio

Όχι.

Να του βάζω και τυράκι καθημερινά;

----------


## kaveiros

Όχι όχι όχι νομίζω για άλλο λόγο σε ρωτάει ο Δημήτρης...αντιβίωση με ασβέστιο δε κάνει. Περίμενε να το δει και θα σου απαντήσει, μη του δώσεις τίποτα! Πως είναι σήμερα?

----------


## jk21

Οχι δεν θα δωσεις !!! ο Ανδρεας με καταλαβε .οχι σε ολες αλλα σε αντιβιωσεις που εχουν σαν δραστικη ουσια ειδος τετρακυκλινης ( η δικια σου εχει χλωροτετρακυκλινη ) και φθοριο-κινολονης απαγορευται η χρηση πηγων ασβεστιου παραλληλα με την αγωγη γιατι μειωνεται η απορροφητικοτητα της δραστικης ουσιας ,επειδη αντιδρα χημικα με το ασβεστιο .αρα τυροκομικα (που στους παπαγαλους καμμια φορα δινεται ) , σουσαμι,σουπιοκοκκαλο ή καρδουλα γυψου ή τσοφλι αυγου ή γκριτ ή αμμος πουλιων δεν πρεπει να δινεται !

δεν μου ειπες αν το πουλι εκτος απο το διαλλυμα της αντιβιωσης πινει και αλλο νερο ... ειναι κρισιμοτατο να μην πινει γιατι θα παρει καθε μερα λιγοτερο φαρμακο .η δοσολογια υπολογιζεται με δεδομενο οτι το πουλι πρεπει να πινει μονο απο το διαλλυμα νερο .επισης δεν δινουμε χορταρικο ή φρουτο γιατι το πουλι παιρνει νερο εμμεσα απο εκει και πινει απο το διαλλυμα λιγοτερο

----------


## enudreio

Δεν πίνει άλλο νερό.

Σήμερα όσο πρόλαβα να τον δω έτρωγε πάλι... έχω την εντύπωση πως από τότε που τον πήρα πάχυνε.

----------


## enudreio

Επίσης κάποια στιγμή που καθόταν τον είδα να ανοίγει το στόμα του σα να χασμουριέται και να τεντώνει τον λαιμό και το κεφάλι προς τα πάνω. Έκανε αρκετές επαναλήψεις αυτό.

Του κάθισε κάτι στον λαιμό, δυσκολεύεται να αναπνεύσει;

----------


## kaveiros

Καθαριζοταν πριν το κανει αυτο? αν καθαριζοταν μερικες φορες μενουν πουπουλακια στο στομα-λαιμο και το κανουν αυτο. Το να παχυνει ειναι λογικο νομιζω. Στα περισσοτερα πετ βαζουν ελαχιστη τροφη και οποιο προλαβει τρωει  :sad:

----------


## enudreio

Ναι καθαριζόταν... ευχαριστώ..

Πω πω με έχει τρελάνει αυτό το πουλί!

----------


## enudreio

Και 2 βιντεάκια να τον δείτε έξω

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3540/dvt.mp4
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2923/5thl.mp4

----------


## kaveiros

Nεκτάριε είναι 100% σε φάση προσαρμογής...δείχνει ότι δεν είναι άνετος στο χώρο αλλά του αρέσει που ασχολείσαι μαζί του. αν δεν ήθελε θα έφευγε. προσπαθεί δηλαδή να καταλάβει τι γίνεται. το φτέρωμα όμως δυστυχώς δείχνει λίγο φουσκωμένο....ας δούνε και τα άλλα παιδιά μήπως είναι ιδέα μου. από το χέρι σου τρώει?

----------


## enudreio

Μόνο το κεχρί και αυτό όταν είναι έξω.

Με έκανες και χάρηκα λίγο *kaveiros*!

----------


## kaveiros

Το κεχρί είναι η καλύτερη αρχή. Η πρόοδος που έχεις κάνει σε 2 εβδομάδες είναι θεαματική ειδικά για πουλί απο πετ σοπ!!! Στο θέμα της υγείας ...σίγουρα αν ήταν κάτι άμεσα σοβαρό και επείγον θα έδειχνε άλλα συμπτώματα αλλά έστω κι αυτό το λίγο ανησυχητικό καλά είναι να το παρακολουθείς στενά γιατί τόσο καλό πουλάκι κρίμα είναι να ταλαιπωρηθεί.

----------


## jk21

η tv του αρεσει και για εναν ακομη λογο ...βγαζει θερμοτητα απο πισω ..και αυτο κατι μου λεει εμενα.δεν εχει πολυ ανορθωμενο πτερωμα αλλα δειχνει οτι ακομα και με την ζεστη εχει ελαφρως .

συνεχιζω να επιμενω οτι πρεπει να του κανεις ελεγχο στο λαιμο .ειδικα τωρα που δεν μπορεις λογω αντιβιωσης να του δινεις και μηλοξυδο !

----------


## enudreio

> η tv του αρεσει και για εναν ακομη λογο ...βγαζει θερμοτητα απο πισω ..και αυτο κατι μου λεει εμενα.δεν εχει πολυ ανορθωμενο πτερωμα αλλα δειχνει οτι ακομα και με την ζεστη εχει ελαφρως .
> 
> συνεχιζω να επιμενω οτι πρεπει να του κανεις ελεγχο στο λαιμο .ειδικα τωρα που δεν μπορεις λογω αντιβιωσης να του δινεις και μηλοξυδο !


Βασικά κάθεται και αλλού όταν βγαίνει... συνήθως πάει στο κουρτινόξυλο ή σε ένα πίνακα επάνω, αλλά δεν τον αφήνω εκεί και κατευθείαν τον πάω στην tv, γιατί αν τα κάνει εκεί, πάνω από την κουρτίνα θα πέσει παντόφλα (καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ)!

----------


## jk21

την παντοφλα αν λερωσει η κουρτινα την καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα .....!!!!!!!!!! το γιατι δεν παιρνεις ενα κομματι πχ πλαστικης κρεμαστρας να του δωσει να δαγκωσει μονο του και να βρεις την ευκαιρια με φακο να δεις το λαιμο του  ... δεν καταλαβαινω !!! επιμενω οτι ειναι κρισιμο !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## enudreio

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι μετά την δουλειά θα το προσπαθήσω, διαφορετικά στον κτηνίατρο το απόγευμα!

----------


## enudreio

Καταρχάς να σας ευχαριστήσω ξανά για τις μέχρι στιγμής απαντήσεις σας, για το ενδιαφέρον σας, αλλά και για τα προσωπικά μηνύματα που έστειλε ένας συνχομπίστας.

Πήγαμε σήμερα στον γιατρό... ξέρω καθυστέρησα, αλλά δεν προλάβαινα τις προηγούμενες ημέρες.

Μου είπε ότι το πουλί είναι πολύ αδύνατο και πρέπει να παχύνει. Να φανταστείτε ότι πάχυνε στο σπίτι σε σχέση με το petshop.

Δεν μπόρεσε να μου πει αν έχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Πολύ *πιθανόν* μου είπε μιας και τρώει (πραγματικά έχει αρκετή όρεξη), ότι έχει παράσιτα εντέρου.

Μου έδωσε multi-C-Mulgart πολιβιταμίνες για τις επόμενες 7 ημέρες.
Επίσης μου είπε να πάρω, όπως και έκανα αντιβίωση aviomg cine για τις επόμενες 7 ημέρες και teniazine για τα παράσιτα (Του έχω πει για την αντιβιώση που έπαιρνε).

Το φάρμακο για τα παράσιτα είναι για μία μόνο ημέρα... θα προλάβει βρε παιδιά να δράσει στην μικρή ποσότητα νερού που πίνει ένα πουλί;

Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας για τα φάρμακα και την αγωγή.

.... Ο Πίπης με τα πολλά τον άρπαξε τον γιατρό και του άνοιξε το χέρι!

----------


## enudreio

Ξέχασα να σας πω... είδε μέσα στο στόμα και δεν βρήκε τίποτα.

----------


## kaveiros

Νεκταριε το teniazine εχει μεσα οδηγιες και δοσολογια. Για μια μερα ειναι προληπτικη δοση. Για θεραπευτικη δοση ειναι περισσοτερες μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα. Σχετικα με την αντιβιωση θα σου πουν τα παιδια που γνωριζουν καλυτερα. Το ζυγισε ο γιατρος μηπως? ειδατε ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι?

----------


## enudreio

Στις οδηγίες του teniazine λέει για μία ημέρα με επανάληψη κάθε 2 μήνες προληπτικά... Έτσι μου είπαν και στο μαγαζί να το βάλω μία μέρα, μετά στο 2μηνο και μετά από έναν χρόνο πάλι για να μη τον επιβαρύνω.

Δεν βρήκα χαρτί με οδηγίες μέσα, το λέει στην συσκευασία. 

Όχι δεν τον ζύγισε, αλλά μου είπε ότι στο στήθος που τον έπιασε φαίνεται ότι είναι αρκετά αδύνατος.

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι αυτό σου λέω ότι η δοσολογία αυτή είναι για να προλάβει τα παράσιτα όχι να τα εξοντώσει. Αν ήδη έχει παράσιτα...δε θα κάνει τίποτα. Επίσης τώρα πρόσεξα την αντιβίωση που γράφεις. Εννοείς μάλλον την aviomycine. H συγκεκριμένη είναι ελαφράς μορφής. Γνώμη μου είναι να δώσεις την αντιβίωση όπως σου είπε και αφού τελειώσεις με την αντιβίωση, αν δε δεις βελτίωση, σε λίγες μέρες να κάνεις και την κανονική θεραπεία με teniazine οπως γράφει στις οδηγίες (για θεραπεία όχι πρόληψη). Και τα 2 ταυτόχρονα βέβαια όχι. Εννοείται ότι από τη στιγμή που το πουλί είναι αδύνατο θα πρέπει να κάνεις ότι μπορείς να του δώσεις πιο παχυντική διατροφή. Αν επιτρέπεται τι τροφή τρώει τώρα?

----------


## enudreio

Τρώει την μείξη με διάφορα σπόρια, και αυγοτάραχο (έτσι λέγεται) για παπαγάλους.

----------


## kaveiros

Εννοείς χύμα τροφή Νεκτάριε? Οι χύμα τροφές απο τα πετ σοπ συνήθως δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο...Είναι γεμάτες χρωστικές και απο βιταμίνες ούτε λόγος. Αυγοτάραχο προφανώς εννοείς την αυγοτροφή. Επίσης και αυτές είναι γεμάτες με χρωστικές και η αυγοτροφή δεν συνιστάται ως καθημερινή τροφή σε κοκατίλ. Μπορείς άνετα να του δώσεις βραστό αυγό 2 φορές την εβδομάδα ή να φτιάξεις εύκολη αυγοτροφή με τη συνταγή που θα βρεις εδώ. Σχετικά με τις τροφές, σου προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να παίρνεις μια συσκευασμένη τροφή από τις πολλές που κυκλοφορούν. Και στις συσκευασμένες υπάρχουν διαφορές στην ποιότητα και την τιμή αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση θα είναι καλύτερα από την χύμα. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ όπου αναφέρονται αναλυτικά πολλά από τα επώνυμα μείγματα που κυκλοφορούν συσκευασμένα. Στην επαρχία δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο να βρεις καλή συσκευασμένη τροφή. Εγώ κάποια είδη που θέλω τα βρίσκω και κάποια άλλα τα παραγγέλνω μέσω ίντερνετ. Μια καλή τροφή θα καρδαμώσει το πουλί και θα βοηθήσει σημαντικά να έχει καλή υγεία. Φυσικά πέρα απ την οποιαδήποτε έτοιμη τροφή, σημασία έχει να φάει και λαχανικά και φρούτα. Για τα κοκατίλ τα λαχανικά είναι σημαντικά! Περισσότερα εδώ. Μελέτησε τα και ότι απορία υπάρχει ρώτησε μας.

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις μας αναφερεις τα συστατικα της πολυβιταμινης γιατι δεν τα βρισκω . η aviomysin για αναπνευστικο δεν νομιζω να μπορει να δωσει περισσοτερα απο οτι  η tylosin που εχεις ηδη δωσει .για γαστρεντερικο αν υπηρχε μικροβιο θα ειχες μετα τοσο καιρο σιγουρα διαρροια .μπορει να εχεις προβλημα στο γαστρεντερικο αλλα δεν νομιζω μικροβιο .

το teniazine (λεβαμιζολη ) ειναι πραγματι για 24 ωρες .αρκει να πινει το πουλι κανονικα νερο .αν το πουλι ηταν περισσοτερο καιρο στα χερια σου δεν θα εδινα πιθανοτητα να εχει παρασιτα τα οποια πιανει το εν λογω φαρμακο .δεν ξερω το περιβαλλον του ,οποτε δεν το αποκλειω .ομως αν ειχες σκουληκια θα το εβλεπες συνεχως στην ταιστρα 

για μενα το πουλι αν δεν εχει ενδοπαρασιτα (μετα τη χορηγηση του teniazine θα δει σημαντικη βελτιωση αν υπαρχουν ) εχει την αλλη αιτια που δρα αργα και αδυνατιζει τα πουλια ... την εχω ηδη αναφερει σαν σκεψη .δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι εμφανης στο λαιμο αλλα ουτε και εικαζεται απο γιατρους οπως γινεται απο εμας .εξεταζεται με καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιων εστω (γιατι αν ειναι μονο στον προλοβο θελει εξεταση που σε οχι μεγαλα πουλια δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολη )

----------


## kaveiros

Θα επαιρνα ορκο οτι το teniazine εγραφε στις οδηγιες περισσοτερες μερες χρησης. Πηγα λοιπον τωρα και διαβασα το χαρτι...και μαντεψτε... Ειχε χαρτι με οδηγιες απο αλλο φαρμακο της ιδιας εταιρειας! Παλι καλα που το πηρα χαμπαρι!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ειναι 2 σταγονες σε 50ml νερου για μια ημερα .το εχω δει και σε αναφορες μελων σε φορουμ που το διαβασανε απο τις οδηγιες αλλα μου το εχει επιβεβαιωσει και επισκεπτης του ιστολογιου μου που το ειχε χορηγησει και ειχε τη συσκευασια

----------


## jk21

το βρηκα και σε εμπορικη σελιδα 

*Teniazine solution* *Σύνθεση:*
 Λεβαμιζόλη 1,5 g
 Εκδοχα μέχρι 100 ml
*Ενδείξεις:*
 Για την καταπολέμηση των ασκαρίδων και  ταινιών (πλατιά & στρογγυλά σκουλήκια).Οταν τα πουλιά έχουν  εσωτερικά παράσιτα αδυνατίζουν,έχουν συνεχή διάρροια και αποκαλύπτεται η  καρίνα. Πολλές φορές αυτά τα σκουλήκια περνούν στους βρόγχους και τους  πνεύμονες και παρουσιάζεται η παρασιτική βρογχίτιδα.
*Χρήση:*
 2 σταγόνες/50 ml νερό για μία ημέρα(μισή μικρή ποτίστρα).Επαναλαμβάνουμε τη θεραπεία κάθε 2 μήνες,προληπτικά.





στην ουσια η λεβαμιζολη δημιουργει συσπασεις στο κορμι των σκουληκιων και αφου τα σκοτωσει τα οδηγει προς την εξοδο με τις κουτσουλιες .εχει δραση εναντιων των σκουληκιων και των προνυμφων τους αλλα οχι στα αυγα τους

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι τόσο είναι το γράφει στο μπουκαλάκι επάνω, αλλά πάντα διαβάζω τις δοσολογίες απ το χαρτί...το οποίο ήταν από άλλο φάρμακο. Πάλι καλά που δεν έδωσα στα πουλιά!!!
 Για το Νεκτάριο τώρα, νομίζω ότι τον έχουμε μπερδέψει. Η aviomycine είναι ελαφρυά και μάλλον άσχετη με την περίπτωση. Όλοι οι κτηνίατροι (και στην πόλη μου).... δυστυχώς αυτή δίνουν και αν το πετύχουν έχει καλώς...αν όχι... 
Μήπως θα είναι καλύτερα να ξεκινήσει με το teniazine να το δώσει αύριο κιόλας, και με καλή διατροφή για λίγες μέρες , να δει αν έχει διαφορά? Είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό του γιατί κι εγώ εδώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω εδώ εξετάσεις στα πουλιά... και κάθε φορά που προκύπτει τέτοια ανάγκη... το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις εσύ Δημήτρη και η Μαρία,  γιατί αλλιώς θα είχα αποχαιρετίσει 1-2 πουλάκια ως τώρα αν περίμενα από τους τοπικούς κτηνιάτρους διάγνωση.

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην δεν ειμαι πτηνιατρος αλλα δασκαλος στα ηλεκτρονικα .ομως περιμενα απο πτηνιατρο να κανει καμμια πιο εξειδικευμενη εξεταση και οχι να εικαζει οπως ο συγκεκριμενος (οπως καταλαβα απο τα λογια του νεκταριου ) .το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο εχει ουσιες ,θα ελεγα αρκετα καλες που αν ηταν πιστοποιημενες απο εοφ ως προς την αναλογια και περιεκτικοτητα τους στο μιγμα οπως επισημα κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα ,θα ελεγα οτι ειναι μια καλη αντιβιωση (οταν και οπου απαιτειται και εχει φασμα δρασης ) .ειναι συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμη με σουλφαδιμεθοξινη και μοιαζει σημαντικα με τα ανθρωπινα bactrimel και septrin και το κτηνιατρικο cozumix plus (υπαρχουν και αλλα κτηνιατρικα αλλα δεν τα εχω στο μυαλο μου αυτη τη στιγμη ) που ολα τους ειναι συνδιασμος σουλφαχλωροπυριδαζινης με τριμεθοπριμη .οι σουλφοναμιδες που περιεχουν εχουν ηπια (γιατι ειναι σε μικροτερη αναλογια απο εγκριτα κοκκιδιοστατικα ) κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση .αντιβιοτικη και μαλιστα πολυ καλη δρασγ , εχουν μονο σε συνδιασμο με την τριμεθοπριμη γιατι σκετες εχουν αναπτυξει ανθεκτικα στελεχη μικροβιων σε αυτες προ πολλου .

αν και εγω θα εδινα το φαρμακο για τα παρασιτα μονο και την επομενη χωρις βελτιωση θα το εψαχνα περισσοτερο για μυκητες και μονο αν δεν εβλεπα βελτιωση θα εδινα πιθανοτητες για μικροβιο που υποβοσκει αλλα δεν ειναι πολυ επιθετικο ,στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση να κανει οτι του ειπε ο γιατρος γιατι αυτος απο κοντα θα αξιολογησει και την τυχον συνεχεια .ομως αν στην 3-4 μερα του αντιβιοτικου βλεπει το πουλι στην ιδια κατασταση (χωρις καμμια βελτιωση ) τοτε να μιλησει ξανα με το γιατρο και να ζητησει τη γνωμη του για πιθανοτητα μυκητιασης

----------


## enudreio

Όπως ακτιβώς είπες *jk21*. Το ίδιο είπε και ο γιατρός... ότι λογικά θα πρέπει μετά την 4η ημέρα να δω βελτίωση. Αν δεν δω βελτίωση να του τηλεφωνήσω. Να ξαναθυμίσω πως εδώ στην Καβάλα δεν έχει εξειδικευμένο πτηνίατρο αλλά μόνο κτηνιάτρους οι οποίοι λογικά δεν βλέπουν και πολύ συχνά πουλιά, παρά γάτες και σκύλους. Όπως είπε και ο *kaveiros* έτσι κι εγώ πιστεύω πως δίνουν αντιβίωση και αν το πετύχουν έχει καλώς.

Μετά από αυτά που γράψατε πήγα και πήρα συσκευασμένη τροφή. Πήρα την Xtra Vital - Premium Food της beaphar. 

Όσο για την θεραπεία. Χθες και για 24 ώρες του έκανα την θεραπεία για τα παράσιτα. Σήμερα το απόγευμα ξεκίνησα την αντιβίωση την οποία θα δώσω για 7 ημέρες. Αν μετά την 4η μέρα δεν δω βελτίωση στην εικόνα του πουλιού επικοινωνώ με τον γιατρό ξανά.

Ο γιατρός με ρώτησε αν μεγάλωσε ταισμένο στο χέρι, αλλά δεν ήξερα να του απαντήσω. Κοίταξε μέσα στο στόμα του πουλιού και μου είπε ότι είναι καθαρό.

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.

----------


## jk21

προχωρας οπως σου ειπε ο γιατρος και στην πορεια τα λεμε .παρατηρεις συχνα το πουλι για αλλαγες προς το καλυτερο ή τπ χειροτερο

----------


## enudreio

Το ultra levure να το βάζω ενώ παίρνει την αντιβίωση μέσα στο νερό ή όταν τελειώσει η θεραπεία;

----------


## jk21

το ultra levure ειναι σακχαρομυκητας (bullardi ) μη επηρεαζομενος απο την αντιβιωση οπως αλλα προβιοτικα που ειναι βακτηρια πχ γαλακτοβακιλλοι ,που θανατωνονται απο αυτη .ναι μπορεις να το βαλεις αλλα αφου εχεις επικοινωνια με γιατρο δεν ειναι κακο να παρεις και τη συμφωνη του γνωμη .οταν και αμα ξεκινησεις νυσταμισιν ,εκει ειναι αυτο ο αδυνατος κρικος γιατι η νυστατινη το χτυπα .δεν χτυπα ομως την καλη χλωριδα του εντερου ωστε να κανει αναγκαια την ληψη προβιοτικου

----------


## enudreio

...για να σας κρατάω κα ενήμερους, σήμερα το μεσημέρι ο Πίπης έκλεισε 2 24ωρα με αντιβίωση. Τον έχω στο γραφείο του σπιτιού από την μέρα που αρρώστησε. Το απόγευμα που καθόμουν δίπλα του είδα ότι τρώει σαν λύκος... πραγματικά... επί 1 ώρα περίπου έτρωγε συνεχόμενα. 

Σήμερα μετά από αρκετές μέρες τον έβγαλα από το κλουβί και τον άφησα στην πατήθρα πάνω από το κλουβί για κανά μισάωρο. Έφαγε τελικά κεχρί που το κρατούσα στο χέρι μου, αν και δεν το περίμενα μετά την τραυματική επίσκεψη στον γιατρό.

----------

